# Excellent Lathe Fixture



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Something I've been thinking about for my Taig. Might give me a push, and the links are good resources too.
Thanks Gerry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That really looks like a GOOD COOL Indexing system…

Glad you were able to find the spring loaded pin to make it perfect!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like this and will be adding it to my lathe. I like that you can see and reference all the info out in the open. 
Thx for sharing.


----------

